# Raging Heroes First Sci-Fi Model



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

So Raging Heroes is taking their first step into sci-fi with this model. Note that she has two different sword options (see pics below).










And here is her alternate (smaller) sword option:









She is not yet up for even pre-order, but is on her way to the foundry for casting. Raging Heroes recommends subscribing to their newsletter for information on when she will be up for pre-order/order, which should be sometime at the end of July.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

excellent looking model! not keen on the big ass sword, reminds me of anime characters with stupid sized blades, 2nd option with the sword looks perfect apart from the stupid big scabard for the stupid big sword.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Now that I REALLY like. Awesome sculpt, great pose, not stupidly proportioned.

Reminds me a bit of a cross between PP Sorcha model and a commisar, but I suppose thats the look they wanted, which is good.


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

That's a big bayonet! She looks decently proportioned.


----------



## Yerfdog Skulljaw (May 31, 2011)

now that would make a rather sexy comnissaar for my imperial guard army


----------



## wulfgartheblack (May 21, 2010)

Looks to me that the "big A$$" sword is supposed to be some type of eviserator? Yeah I like the shorter sword myself. I also think they should have separate arms with different weapon swapouts but other wise I'd put that in an IG army.:so_happy:


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Bolt pistol, flamer, power sword? Could work. BTW, miniskirt was a great touch. :laugh:


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

wow, that looks pretty awesome!!


----------



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

Looks fucking awesome. Probably a good substitute for an inquisitor in my army.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Very good looking! Could never use the bigger sword while feeling reasonable though. Definitely would use the smaller one.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

A female Commissar?? Lotsa Guardsmen are going to be "summarily excecuted" that day...:shok:


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

*cough*Canoness*cough*


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

Yerfdog Skulljaw said:


> now that would make a rather sexy comnissaar for my imperial guard army


Amen to that.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

gen.ahab said:


> *cough*Canoness*cough*


she could be used in quite a few armies,passable eldar model, but certainly nice "sisters" type model, really like the drum magazine weapon.
May have to invest in both these girls, im a big fan of female models, i have a soft spot for Andrea miniatures, they do some good female stuff.


----------



## Guarder22 (Jan 15, 2011)

Finally a decent 40k-ish female figure. Going to have to get the commissar for my army to go right along side my Inquisitor.

And even better the falcon on the back of her coat is almost exactly the same as the emblem of my army.


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm down with the sexy Commissar


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Why can't gw female models look like this?
=(


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

She can Punish me any day.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

gen.ahab said:


> *cough*Canoness*cough*


I knew she was forthcoming, but I didn't think it'd be today. Again, a nice sculpt. I can really see her as a SoB. I wonder if she'll come out with alternative weapons, too? *_Goes off to check_.*


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

Isn't the "Canoness" some dark elves Sorceress (Asharah or something) with a boltgun and an Iron Halo?

Phil


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

boreas said:


> Isn't the "Canoness" some dark elves Sorceress (Asharah or something) with a boltgun and an Iron Halo?
> 
> Phil


Yup, looks like it.


----------



## Fallen DA (Aug 25, 2008)

Errrrr....... :shok:


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

boreas said:


> Isn't the "Canoness" some dark elves Sorceress (Asharah or something) with a boltgun and an Iron Halo?
> 
> Phil


I knew I forgot to post somewhere.... 

Asharah. The name's on the pic. And yes, she is a dark elf sorceress, but also a few other things. The fantasy version of Asharah has quite a few options, including a vampire head, a chaos helmet, longsword, mage staff, spellbook, and shield. 

I have to say that I love having options and being able to customize a figure. If the sci-fi version of Asharah comes out with as many options as her fantasy counterpart, I would have nothing to complain about.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Great looking models, and I second the ideas for a female Commissar haha.

The second one though could be good for the Dark Elf plotting I've been doing lately, although are there options so that she wouldn't have the very out-of-place pistols?


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Boc said:


> Great looking models, and I second the ideas for a female Commissar haha.
> 
> The second one though could be good for the Dark Elf plotting I've been doing lately, although are there options so that she wouldn't have the very out-of-place pistols?


Check the latest posts, those pistols are modded on, the original doesn't have those. Look at their website.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Boc said:


> The second one though could be good for the Dark Elf plotting I've been doing lately, although are there options so that she wouldn't have the very out-of-place pistols?


This should make you happy. This is the second set of options that have just been announced. She still has a pistol, but it is not as obvious as the previous one.

And just so that you know, the 28mm fantasy version of her is OOP. If you do check out the site, look for her Anniversary Edition, which is 28mm. All other versions of her are 54mm.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

I'd use the big sword, but cut it in half. I love the idea of a hand flamer / power sword combo. I feel everyone deserves a warm meal.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

The first pic with the massive sword looks like its a 'gunblade' from one of those retarded jpop heavy final fantasy games. Dislike it, but the second open is nice. The second model is very cool in pretty much all the pics you have shown so far.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

I'm now going through their website. Amazing stuff. I want some now.  That's not good.


----------



## Majere613 (Oct 14, 2008)

I'd be happier if a lot of it wasn't 'limited edition'- there's some models there I'd have considered for my WoC, but apparently making more of something that someone wants to buy is poor business practice.

Of course, this might be due to molds or some other consideration, but bah!


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

They might have limited facilities with which to produce minis. If there's enough of a demand however, they should do another run. Perhaps a poll, such as 'Who would buy another Asharah if she came out again?'


----------



## Majere613 (Oct 14, 2008)

Masked Jackal said:


> They might have limited facilities with which to produce minis. If there's enough of a demand however, they should do another run. Perhaps a poll, such as 'Who would buy another Asharah if she came out again?'


That'd be nice! Personally, it was the 28mm standard bearer model that briefly had me getting excited since it'd fit quite nicely into my WoC, but Asharah is certainly a very nice model. 

The commissar is very cool too, but my Guard are Praetorian and she'd probably lead to too many monocle-in-soup moments for the poor chaps


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

So we have a AWSOME Female Commisar, which Im getting, and a lovely Female DE Archon. Sweet.


----------



## jannypan (Jul 11, 2011)

excellent looking model! not keen on the big ass sword, reminds me of anime characters with stupid sized blades, 2nd option with the sword looks perfect apart from the stupid big scabard for the stupid big sword.


----------

